# iPad 2 et qualité de construction/aluminium



## pharmapetel (18 Avril 2011)

Bonjour suite à un article de MacG sur l'ipad 2 d'un rédacteur dont la tranche était abimée sans que l'appareil n'ai subit de choc, je répondrait que cela peut être du à la housse rigide , ou alors plus probable, lorsqu'on le tient sur une table (comme il tout de même pas super léger), on a tendance à le laisser reposer sur un coin ou sur la tranche partie basse..
Comme les tranches sont fines il est probable qu'à force il y ai des déformations de la coque..

Sinon, je pourrais aussi orienter notre rédac sur le fait qu'il aurait pu le cogner sans s'en souvenir (cela nous arrive tous et à moins d'être parfaitement parfait, il peut arriver de ne pas faire gaffe)

Enfins, pour finir, il est évident qu'Apple utilise des matériaux faciles à façonner/usiner.. afin d'accroitre les capacité de production et surtout la rapidité des process.. J'avais été très étonné de voir que mon iphone 4 se rayait sur la tranche en acier par le seul frottement des quelques poussières entre le bumper et l'antenne..

Pour de l'acier, cela me parait bien léger et il est aussi probable que cela soit un acier pauvre en carbone (donc moins dur...)

Bon allez, je sais que je suis bavard alors j'arrête 

La question est: Avez vous de problèmes avec la coque de votre iPad 2, avec d'éventuelles déformations ou des jeux dans la fabrication?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Avez vous de problèmes avec la coque de votre iPad 2, avec d'éventuelles déformations ou des jeux dans la fabrication?


 
Nan, je crois que les jeux ils faut les acheter après, ils ne sont pas fournis avec le iPad.

En tous cas, pas avec le 1 - mais si le 2 offre des jeux dessus, je vais peut-être me laisser tenter et ce n'est pas vraiment un problème, au contraire !


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Avril 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Nan, je crois que les jeux ils faut les acheter après, ils ne sont pas fournis avec le iPad.
> 
> En tous cas, pas avec le 1 - mais si le 2 offre des jeux dessus, je vais peut-être me laisser tenter et ce n'est pas vraiment un problème, au contraire !




.........


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (19 Avril 2011)

Rien constaté de spécial (mis à part les légères fuites de lumière ). 
Je trouve la finition irréprochable et le confort en main plus agréable qu'avec le 1er iPad. 
L'alu donne néanmoins l'impression d'être plus léger et plus lisse mais aussi moins froid au toucher. 
Aucun jour entre le joint et le verre de l'écran (sur mon iPad 1 le joint commençait à se soulever un peu au bout de 10 mois)


----------



## Anthony (20 Avril 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> je répondrait que cela peut être du à la housse rigide



C'était notre hypothèse, les marques étant juste à l'emplacement de moulures d'un étui-coque que nous avons testé. Plusieurs grossistes nous ont confirmé avoir entendu parler du problème et ne sont pas particulièrement étonnés : les bords sont fins, et ça reste de l'alu, ça se déforme à la moindre contrariété.




> Sinon, je pourrais aussi orienter notre rédac sur le fait qu'il aurait pu le cogner sans s'en souvenir (cela nous arrive tous et à moins d'être parfaitement parfait, il peut arriver de ne pas faire gaffe)



Je suis parfaitement parfait ;-) Non, plus sérieusement, c'est un iPad qui passe tous les jours devant l'appareil photo, je connais donc son état parfaitement.


----------

